# Concerns remain after Vancouver police recruitment video deleted



## daftandbarmy (4 Mar 2022)

VPD: You already play the video game, now get the pension 


Video taken down from Twitter after police acknowledge footage may have upset some viewers​






A still taken from a Vancouver Police Department recruiting video posted on March 1, 2022, shows an officer wearing body armour and carrying a firearm. (Vancouver Police Department)


A Vancouver Police Department recruitment video taken down in response to criticism of its militarized, "Hollywood" vision of policing has left behind some lingering concerns.

The video was posted to the VPD's Twitter feed on Tuesday and faced immediate backlash over its content and style. 

"I was astonished at how inappropriate the footage was," said Meenakshi Mannoe, a criminalization and policing campaigner at Pivot Legal Society.

The video was composed of rapid cuts between footage of officers clad all in black, wearing tactical vests, body armour and helmets, and carrying large guns. The officers were shown rappelling down the sides of buildings and ships, and dangling from helicopters.

The video is set to an intense instrumental soundtrack — music that wouldn't feel out of place in a Batman movie. 

The police department pulled the video from Twitter later the same day in response to a flood of negative feedback about the imagery, writing in a tweet, "We apologize if the images were upsetting for some, particularly during current world events."




			https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/concerns-remain-after-vancouver-police-recruitment-video-deleted-1.6372001?ref=mobilerss&cmp=newsletter_CBC%20British%20Columbia_1633_453726


----------



## FSTO (4 Mar 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> VPD: You already play the video game, now get the pension
> 
> 
> Video taken down from Twitter after police acknowledge footage may have upset some viewers​
> ...


JFC, Big Guns!!!!!
Run for your lives my little pretties!!!


----------

